# Low tech 29 gallon



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I think one thing that makes the mountain stand out is that it is kinda block-ish if you want it to look more natural try something without the straight edges and corners. 

I like the various levels of it though. I don't see the pvc so that must be blended pretty well.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You could grow some Fissidens on the "rocks." Though over time they're going to get some algae growing on them and that will help them look more "natural" too.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

kamikazi said:


> I think one thing that makes the mountain stand out is that it is kinda block-ish if you want it to look more natural try something without the straight edges and corners.


Yeh, I agree. I thinking of putting some baked sculpty clay on the sides, during a water change, to simulate this.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> You could grow some Fissidens on the "rocks."


I shall try to get some on Ebay when it gets cooler. Not to long till then! The Fissidens look easier to deal with than the xmas moss, which I have on the top.

I just read that it grows in a ball. lauraleellbp have you ever grown it?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Thats a cool idea. I'm trying to build a mountain/castle for my future apistos. I'm carving it out styrofoam like people do with back grounds. if your interested in trying that then the cichlid-forum.com is an excellent source.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

kamikazi said:


> I'm carving it out styrofoam like people do with back grounds.


I saw one do that for a betta tank. She covered it with plaster. It took months for it to cure and the parameters to settle. Is this what you are talking about? Send me a link to it, please.

Well here I found someone whom used Drylock instead of plaster paris and curing time was short.

Future plan is to do what Fishbreath did with rock, eggcrate (drop ceiling flourescent light diffuser) and expanding foam on the left side. I used some flimsy chicken wire. Seems you never stop planning on what to do with the scape.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's a great "ball" of Fissidens fontanus, growing on a rock in Joe Faria's tank: http://forums.tfhmagazine.com/viewtopic.php?f=82&t=26519

I recommend you get some from another hobbyist rather than from Ebay, though- you'll get a whole lot more moss, and a lot less risk of it arriving all crispy.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Here's a great "ball" of Fissidens fontanus, growing on a rock in Joe Faria's tank: http://forums.tfhmagazine.com/viewtopic.php?f=82&t=26519


Wow!! That is really cool!


lauraleellbp said:


> I recommend you get some from another hobbyist rather than from Ebay, though- you'll get a whole lot more moss, and a lot less risk of it arriving all crispy.


Yeh, I know I have had that happen before. It is only $3 though so I jumped in and bidded it for it. I have green slimmy hair grass in the planted tank now, thus should have waited until got that under control. I wish I would stop being impulsive.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm using the drylok method. Just have to wait for things to dry. I'll probably rinse it before I put in the tank. Once in the tank I'm going to keep an eye on the pH but the beauty of the drylok method is that it shouldn't change the pH much if at all.

Here is a showcase of DIY backgrounds on the cichlid-forum. Malawi_Junkie and mightyevil are two users that use the drylok method.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=206914


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

kamikazi said:


> I'm using the drylok method.


What is the cost?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I dont recall the cost of a can of drylok its not much. Need to get the latex kind (check out my thread in aquascaping about cedar) there are some pictures in that thread of the stuff im using. The pigments are like 6-8 dollars each. A4x8 sheet of styrofoam was a little over 10. I like the creativity it allows so I think its worth it.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

kamikazi I found your tread. Someone was talking about sculpy clay. I am wondering if I can use it to modify present set up.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

maybe, you might also be able to modify the current with "great stuff" expanding foam. lots of threads at cichlid forum about using that as well. again sealing it after it drys and you have carved it. 

I've not seen people using the sculpty clay, so I'm not sure if you would have to seal it. 

One thing to consider is anything foam will be very buoyant so you will need to weigh it down or attach it to the glass with silicone. Personally I hate the idea of attaching things to the tank...so for my things I'm planning on using rock or something to weigh it down


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

kamikazi said:


> maybe, you might also be able to modify the current with "great stuff" expanding foam.


I can't take it out of the tank. It is just a box made with some light fence wire. I put rocks in it, hoping it will work as biological filter. Then put rocks outside on the front side and then sprayed great stuff on it. First bottle dried before I finished.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

tuvw218 you comments have nothing to do with aquariums or this thread. I question the reason you posted links. I wonder if they are spam.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd say the research the sculpty clay idea. Might be your best option. Keep informed on how it works out. I'm interested in options for making ones own decor.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

kamikazi said:


> I'd say the research the sculpty clay idea. Might be your best option. Keep informed on how it works out. I'm interested in options for making ones own decor.


It will be awhile. For out of work now. I still buy a few fish, etc. Can't seem to stop spending on this hobby. Don't want to start the project with the sculpty clay for it is hard to estimate how much I would need to buy and once I get started I don't want to stop.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Now I have replaced the 3T8s with a Coralife T5NO fixture. Not happy with the affect on the background so changing it.


----------



## Rexter (Nov 16, 2010)

How are you liking the new Coralife light?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

One of the bulbs on the coralife seems to be loosing spectrums, for giving a reddish hue. I got it used for $15 so not surprised. Added a T8 Life-glo bulb under canopy. This time around I have been battling string algae and diatoms. Stargrass almost died. It is starting come back. I think there is copper in the water for snails don't live. Wondering if the laterite is contributing to algae problems. That I have to test in a fishless tank. Oddly found that nitrates are up from usual 3 to 40. Thus stopped dosing nitrogen. Dosing Aqueon plant food, brightwell aquatics multi, and Seachem equlibrium weekly. Excel replacement dose daily.
Trying to simulate this








Made moss to create a jutting out edge


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Well, I got tired of the diy mountain and took it out. Next will be trying to mimic a cave. I have a nice rock with holes, which can be bought at pet store. I think this will be easier to accomplish.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Been awhile since I have posted. Now gettin ready to do a semi-breakdown of the tank.








Light now is Coralife T5NO and T8
New scape will have -
Crypts and sags on the right
Myriophyllum simulans, ferns and maylasia wood on the left.
Substrate will be black diamond blasting sand.
Light will be only Coralife T5NO

Goal is to make this a simple low tech that can bear being neglected.


----------



## jpalimpsest (Dec 7, 2012)

What is the light green plant, front center left, with roundish leaves? It looks like Brazilian pennywort, but I thought that grew vertically.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Came home from vacation to this. Note Clover was added afterwards.









Acquired some plants from members of Atlanta Aquarium Association. Now just letting everything to grow out for next aquarium a 20G long. The result is









Light is 1 T5NO 18w and 1 T8 18w. For I broke 1 of the T5NO bulbs and haven't gotten around replacing it.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

jpalimpsest said:


> What is the light green plant, front center left, with roundish leaves? It looks like Brazilian pennywort, but I thought that grew vertically.


Sorry about slow response. Hadn't looked at this thread for a long time. It is Marsh Pennywort.


----------

